# Jan-15-08 Storm



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Just finished up plowing my other driver snapped up a few pictures. I forgot the camera in the Chevy. We got about 14" of snow in Fredericton with some large drifts however this snow was so light plowing was fun unlike some of the storms this year. I'm very impressed with my new truck. Thinking about selling the Chevy for another F-250 and putting a Boss on it.


































Ryan


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

One more my Honda snow blower and my sidewalk guy doing some touch ups at one of my commercials.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Man you guys in NB are ticking me off 

Seriously though, all it does here in South West Nova Scotia is snow a little and rain a lot! I've got a F350 Diesel and love it.



Freddy130;487756 said:


> Just finished up plowing my other driver snapped up a few pictures. I forgot the camera in the Chevy. We got about 14" of snow in Fredericton with some large drifts however this snow was so light plowing was fun unlike some of the storms this year. I'm very impressed with my new truck. Thinking about selling the Chevy for another F-250 and putting a Boss on it.
> 
> Ryan


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like you guys had a lot of snow there! nice trucks. go fords


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. Your truck looks good, plow too. Keep them coming


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good we are right in the middle of a 24 hr storm and it is light and fluffy here to. And the Ford is eating it up.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I really like the F250 and the boss plow. Another storm coming Tuesday apperently I will get to use the F250 for the third time since I got it. I have to get a set of wings for the new plow though they cut my time almost in half on some lots.

Freddy


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice light bar on the chevy.


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Kevin97Tahoe;493410 said:


> Nice light bar on the chevy.


Its a Dual strobe made in Canada SWS makes it I think alot of guys run them around here and the Ford has a sho me led on it.


----------

